# Fish stickers "Custom art"



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)

Fish Stickers just in!!! Hand drawn by me and reproduced for you... Outdoor, UV and scratch resistant. Will make it through the dishwasher too... Stick em on your Yeti cooler, cup, car and truck... 



$5.00 shipped USPS..

Other designs are shown below... 

If you want to carry them in your shop PM me for details...


----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)

Adding this photo just for size reference... 

Additional fish will be in next week and I'll post photos when they arrive


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ChrisWhite said:


> Adding this photo just for size reference...
> 
> Additional fish will be in next week and I'll post photos when they arrive



would like to see sheephead when done.


----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)

GulfCoast said:


> would like to see sheephead when done.


----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWhite (Jun 15, 2016)




----------

